# pearling after water changes



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

after I change my water my plants pearl like crazy. I am wondering why. First I thought it was because I was lowering the levels in my tank, but I have changed with pure R/O water with the same effect. Then I thought it was changing my kh so the Co2 was greater, then I changed with water that is higher in kh than the tank. I am just trying to figure why it pearls like mad after I change the water. What nutrient is causing this. The pearling happens right away within minutes. After a few days it slowly goes to little to no pearling but the plants are still growing ok. Any ideas?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't explain why it happens, but it happens. The best was when my cousin was bragging about his riccia pearling after a water change awhile back.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

the oxygen from the water makes the plants pearl.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

This is one of those questions that comes up all the time on all the plant forums, mail lists and discussions. 

The water from the faucet is under pressure and contains a higher concentration of dissolved gasses. What you see is the out gassing of the water. This is the same reason it is recommended to leave tap water out overnight before testing pH.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

See this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=2825


----------



## 150EH (Dec 28, 2004)

I would think that the disolved oxygen levels are much higher in the tap water due to the temp (58-60) for one. Cold water holds much more oxygen and If your plant are already pearling (mine pearl everyday) and you at more oxygen, the plants are going to have more excess oxygen to get rid of.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

gnatster said:


> The water from the faucet is under pressure and contains a higher concentration of dissolved gasses. What you see is the out gassing of the water. This is the same reason it is recommended to leave tap water out overnight before testing pH.


I de-gas my water (post-RO) and heat it to match the tank temp for 3-5 days and I still get this effect after a water change.

Isaac


----------

